# Where to find barrettes?



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm having trouble finding good barrettes for Lincoln's topknot. By "good", I mean ones that will stay in firmly (w/o sliding out) and that aren't too "girlie" looking for my manly guy 

When I was a kid, I used to have thin plain plastic ones with a metal clip that lay flat against the head. They were about 1 1/2" long and 1/4" wide. 

I have tried many different kinds and none have worked too well on my Hav.

If anyone has any suggestions for sites that have barrettes that have worked well for you, I'd love to know!

Thanks!!

Jane


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I looked and looked but gave up. I found one place and they were charging an outrageous price. I looked closely and they just glued little buttons etc. to cheap clips.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I like the Goody brand alligator clips, but my girls wrestle too hard and will reach up and bite it out of each other's hair and eat them. If I had more mellow dogs or only one, I would use them again. For now, I only use them on show days, after bathing & grooming, and before we show since the dogs are separated on those mornings anyway.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I tend to go to family dollar and the dollar store and get cute ones. Just go in the kid sections and you will find smaller sized ones. I have also bought the clips at Joann's and made my own... just depends on how fancy you want to get! For everyday use I like the little slide and clip ones. I will often combine those with the soft cottony hair ties.

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I like the Goody brand alligator clips, but my girls wrestle too hard and will reach up and bite it out of each other's hair and eat them. If I had more mellow dogs or only one, I would use them again. For now, I only use them on show days, after bathing & grooming, and before we show since the dogs are separated on those mornings anyway.


They look so cute on! Kimberly you are right they come off quickly. Oliver (my only one) can get it off in 2 seconds. I worry he will eat it.
Sally


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Amanda,
Dora is just the one the cutest havanese dog! I always enjoy her pictures


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Either go to a Shoppers Drug Mart in the Women's section for Hair Stuff or to a Walmart and look there. They always have something there for little kids to put in their hair and they have inexpensive stuff all the time.

Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Derek, that's a good tip!

Jane, do you have a Rite Aid or Long's near you? That's usually where I find things when I'm stocking up on dog hair supplies.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Dollar Stores have a lot as well.
Sally


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lynn,
Thanks-she has to be the most photogenic dog ever. My maltese hates the camera doesn't matter if I don't use flash but she acts like you are stealing her soul or something. Dora just stares right into it. I think in a previous life she was a super model 

Amanda

who saw cute barrettes at the dollar general yesterday. That store is next to the dog training club so I tend to stop there a lot. The little pink barette in the first photo comes with 6 sets of 2 in different colors for $1.99


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the great suggestions everyone! See, I knew this was the right place to ask this question!! I'm not sure where there is a Claire's near me, but I know there are some dollar stores around. I have exhausted the options at my local Walgreens and Longs already.  You should see my stockpile of hair accessories that "don't work"  Making your own is also a *great* idea I never thought of! 

I do worry about the dogs eating the hairclip/barrette too (this has happened!) I used to use the mini-jaw clips, but there is a sharp small metal wire in there that looks dangerous (Lincoln ate one and got diarrhea). I have been using rubber bands, but sometimes I prefer the flatter look of a barrette, and it is easier to redo it during the day when it gets messed up. 

I did find some barrettes I like from Goody (they are all plastic but look nice) but they aren't durable (one munch and they're dead). At $3 for an 8pk, I've been going through them too fast...

Jane


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

yes, I understand , my boy needs boy-clips too.

After conducting the big search, I decided on the clear elastics and then I found at CVS drugstore and found little clips with a theme of "bugs" and also "monkies".

no glitter
no bows
that was about as boy-like as I could get, so when he meets someone new I say "he went into the woods and came out with that bug in his hair" like he's a boy-scout or something.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Jane~
You could always use the small rubber band, then clip the "manly boy clip" in front of it, and maybe it wouldn't slide out as easily? I have done that a few times. For the most part, my crew doesn't wear anything in thier hair on a daily basis. Although I think Stella prefers hers up, as soon as the wrestle or play out it comes!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Here's a barrette I found by Vidal Sassoon....they do slip out after Scout and Lincoln are romping, but otherwise they aren't too bad!


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

*a link to a site for clips and ties*

Here is a link I found a while back while looking myself. They have a lot of really cute ones. All kinds, boy,girls,clips,bows,bands etc... frogs, balls,trucks all kinds. Hope this helps. 
http://www.puppybows.com/bowsforboys.htm


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Jane!~
Lincoln is just adorable!!! I love love love his white eyebrows all pulled back. So handsome!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jane---Lincoln is so cute!I hadn't checked out this thread in awhile--I was missing out!I love his hair barrette.I tried a claw type several days in a row and had pretty good luck till I believe him and Vin wrestled and Quincy now has a big bump on his head with no hair there!Right on the top knot.Crazy....no yelping or anything.The size of a m and m!I haven't put his hair up since.I might try barettes...now.Otherwise his top knot is in his mouth?Yuk!
Anyway-----
Lincoln is so cute-I want to pinch his cheeks!:hug::kiss::hug:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Love Lincoln's top knot but really love his great eyes!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

There was this shop in the desert called Best Friends and he had the cutest bows I ever saw BUT THEY WERE PRICEY !!! .. A woman made them and I bought them for Tulip . She does not wear bows anymore as they were giving her a headache .. Lois suggested that we Donna lose the bows as she always looked so miserable when she put them in .. 
Because she has a rasta type coat -( Hmnn we never sure if a bichon got through the fence) she has the Bichon doo now ..
I agree with Kara I think you can make your own go to Target or a hair supply store and buy the plain barrettes and use ribbon scraps and a glue gun . For you Canadians Shoppers Drug Mart is great .
I was in this children's store called Freckles at Northstar in Tahoe and that is what I saw there - selling for $4-5 each .. Yikes I thought they would be great for show dogs but since I do not show... I passed ..


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Best Place to find a Claires is at any big mall. That's where they are down here. They seem to be a chain of stores so they could be all over the place. Perhaps we need our own Hav brand or barrettes.

Derek


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, Katie, Julie and Vicki! I'm sorry to hear about Quincy's bump...I am thinking that the safest topknot alternative is the little rubber bands. Especially if you have a second dog and they play like crazy. They are secure and swallowable w/o too much mishap. 

What I like about barrettes though is that they are easier to readjust during the day. I have a band cutter to cut out the bands. 

I like those jaw clips a lot too - they worked well until we got Scout. Well, before Scout, Lincoln slept a lot and was getting kind of....lazy....so the clip stayed in pretty well....


----------



## tequilavilles (Jul 26, 2007)

*barrets*

Hi, 
I have found that the best barrets that really stay in place is plastic barrets that I order from Germany. Here's a link;
http://shop.heimtier-center.de/index.php/cPath/2_11_400/category/hundeschleifen.html

Monica

PS..You need to be able to speak German yourself or get a friend that does to order..but they are really good!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Monica!

I do like those barrettes you gave the link for because they are all plastic - and they seem like they'd do less damage if chewed or swallowed (an unfortunate reality). I wish they had them in a plain bar design too!

Oh well. My Deutsch is wayyyyyy schlecht anyway


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Jane... Lincoln is a cutie!!! 

Brandy, thanks for those links. I love the frog barrett and the camo one. 

I dont speak or read ANY German, so I am not even venturing to the other one.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Being a crafter I can't help but say.....
You could easily make these hairbows.If you were not so crazy about the idea of making the ribbon part itself--then buy those cheap-plain ones,and decorate your own in a "boyish"way.Hot glue or a little needle and thread(not much) would be all that's needed.By the way.....from the ones I saw on that website...their "secret"is they are using buttons!Jane---when you go into Walmart check out their "cutie buttons"(novelty).There they will have smaller boy-ish things like frogs,bugs,baseballs etc.Buttons is the key!:becky:

Oh---it won't matter about the shank button style---cut if off to hot glue or use it to sew it on.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, Melissa!! 

Julie, you are obviously very talented in the craft area (from your post and suggestions). I will have to take a look at what my local Walmart has! Do you think the hot glue is toxic at all (just checking for the inevitability that the barrette will end up in someone's mouth....)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I got mine at Pet Supplies Plus. They are little plastic sunglasses. There is a picture of them wearing them somewhere on the forum. They are probably less expensive if you buy them at a chain drug store in the children's sizes.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not sure about hot glue being toxic or not......if you were uneasy about that glue,there are lots of other types,such as tacky glue,or in the hardware dept.I think it's E1000 OR E 2000 ....supposed to be very strong...but could be toxic.You might want to think about using a combination of both a glue and sewing.My main concern would be them actually choking or eating a button decoration.You definitely would not want to put in an embellished hairbow and leave them unattended for very long..........


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I just got back from Walmart, and I found some neat little clippies to try on Rufus! His hair is still way too short for a topknot, but sometimes I just want to see his face. I found these...

http://www.goody.com/Products/Accessories/Claws_and_Clips/Girls/Girls.aspx

They're like the little clippies that you bend the opposite way and then slide them in and clip them down, only they are only about an inch long and they have a little comb inside to help grab the hairs. Larry is laughing, but Rufus is leaving it in and I think it's works nice. eace:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I just got back from Walmart, and I found some neat little clippies to try on Rufus! His hair is still way too short for a topknot, but sometimes I just want to see his face. I found these...
> 
> http://www.goody.com/Products/Accessories/Claws_and_Clips/Girls/Girls.aspx
> 
> They're like the little clippies that you bend the opposite way and then slide them in and clip them down, only they are only about an inch long and they have a little comb inside to help grab the hairs. Larry is laughing, but Rufus is leaving it in and I think it's works nice. eace:


I bet Rufus looks adorable. How about some photos?


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I just checked out the Godody clips. They look pretty good and small. I hope they don't present a chocking hazard. If they have been proven not to be then I would really like to see some in more solid colours....blue...green and black...

Derek


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mintchip said:


> I bet Rufus looks adorable. How about some photos?


I didn't catch the best pic. He wouldn't stop wiggling LOL!


----------

